# Can anyone tell me if this is a problem?



## Spin (Apr 8, 2013)

I went to do an electrical inspection for someone and I found their furnace motor leaking oil. Someone had put some kitty litter under it to catch the spill too. The woman told me she had a furnace guy come out and he said everything work, or everything was fine but I pointed out to her that the oil coming out of the motor like that is a sign that the motor might be on it's way out. 

I have included a picture here of what I saw. - Can anyone with a little more experience with HVAC tell me anything about this?


----------



## chad04 (Apr 13, 2013)

Not familiar with that type of furnace but I see motors that leak oil and are still fine all the time. The tech should have cleaned the motor and area thoroughly in order to monitor it closer.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

The black you see isn't oil from the motor. Its the pitch an ignition transformer. Which was probably changed out some time ago.

The oil dry/kitty liter is to soak up oil that ran out from the bottom of the burner. If its still doing it, its needs corrected. As it can present a hazard.


----------

